# Kennedy Rolling Chest 29" & Matching Top Box



## EmilioG (Mar 24, 2018)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/2-kennedy-tool-chests-cabinet/6541801648.html

Long Island, NY. Pick up only.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 24, 2018)

where will you put all your tools? Did you get a new cabinet?


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 25, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 22, 2018)

******SOLD***********


----------

